# Moving to Philly looking for a trainer.



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

We are possibly relocating to Philadelphia and I will need to find a new trainer for my pup. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually in the city or in the area?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What type of training? Obedience? Schutzhund?


----------



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure where were are going to live yet. Probably the city, but for a good trainer we could travel. Haas is 17 weeks and finishing his basic puppy obedience.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

We live in the NW suburbs of Philadelphia. I love my trainer. (Good Neighbor Dog Obedience Club) On day one she tells the group that, "I'm the instructor and you are the trainer." She also feels that your dog will let you know what type of collar he/she needs. She's a GSD person and has been very helpful with fosters that we've had long enough to take through the beginner class. We just started class today with our new girl. 

I've also heard very good things about 2 other training groups that are in the general NW suburban area. 

Y2K9s (They have several members very into agility and flyball so that would be a great resource if you are interested in those activities. I've met some of their membership through GSD rescue and they are extremely friendly. They've also done some "e-mail hand holding" for me with foster dog issues.)

Suburban Dog Training (I don't know this group as well as the others. I think a lot of their members are competing in obedience so they are who I might talk with if that was a goal for my dog.)

There's a Philadelphia Schutzhund club and I often see the Upper Bucks club training on a field I pass to get to and from a friend's house.

I know of some other places, but only by name. There are lots of trainers in the city, but I don't know anyone. Jen can probably tell you more about what's on the other side of the river.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Two trainers in Phillly. Chris Carr, Sean Rivera.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Positive trainers for obedience:
http://www.canineliaisons.com/ (We are currently taking classes here)
http://www.dreamdogsonline.com/ (Have had her come to our home)
http://lindaspawsitivepaws.com/
http://www.k9jym.com/ (Went to a seminar here)

For Schutzhund, as Paul said, Chris Carr and Sean Rivera. Also Jim Hill is in PA.


----------

